# Worms! Eck!



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred barfed today after coming from the playground.

When I was picking it up, I noticed what looked like a small rubberband, till it squirmed!!

It was about 1.5 inches long, 1mm diameter, tan in color. Tapered end.

The breeder said it was probably a round worm and recommended "Drontal plus" from Flea Stuff - Total Pet Care - Home. She said roundworms look like slim spaghetti and can grow up to 10 inches. Dogs pick them up when licking grass contaminated by poo from other dogs who have the worms.

She said since the worm I saw was pretty small, the eggs have just hatched and so the worms are small.

She said, one Drontal plus tablet a year is enough to keep the dog free from all worms.

I am anyway taking Manfred to the vet for this (even though breeder said no need for it).

At petco, the de-wormer selection is as follows:
Dog Wormer - Dog Wormers Without Rx Available Online from PETCO.com


I am concerned, and want to act immediately.

I want to buy some thing from Petco right away, and then maybe also get the drontal plus.

Recommendations are welcome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You could buy safeguard POWDER (in the pet section). It's a 3-day course.
And...it's a bit false to say worm once a year.
A dog can get reinfected with worms and need it again.

A vet visit cannot hurt but if you're going to use wormer before you visit the vet it will be pointless to take him, as his stools may be clean by then.

So, do one or the other. Buy it OTC, or visit the vet but not both (unless you enjoy wasting your money).

Pyrantel, or fenbendazole are good for worms. Avoid Piperazine. It usually makes dogs puke.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you're making the right choice going to the vet. With stuff like this, I trust my vet. 

Let them diagnose and prescribe the best medications so it's not a guessing game.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely go to the vet. When we got Banshee, she puked up worms on the rug. She had several different worms and the vet gave her specific wormer to only kill off one at a time. I doubt that is the case with Kaz but always best to have a fecal done.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had to use strongid(3 doses spaced 2 weeks apart) for my pup with round worms. He tested clear at 8 & 10 weeks but a month later(around 3 months) he had them passing in his stool. He never barfed them.
Food grad DE is something that can be used to prevent worms from recurring after your pup gets a bit older.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

We went to the vet. I had a picture of the worm in the barf. The vet gave him 8.5ml of strongid and recommended we come back after 21 days.

Writing this on iPhone as I am walking out of vet clinic.

I am concerned the vet did not ask for a stool check.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. Lucky you to have a vet open on Sunday. 
Strongid will cover all the worms (rounds and tapes), is why he probably didn't test a sample.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Wow. Lucky you to have a vet open on Sunday.
> Strongid will cover all the worms (rounds and tapes), is why he probably didn't test a sample.



Vet said StrongId does not cover tape.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We routinely deworm our dogs through out the year as a precaution....since they participate in dog related venues...
All our puppies are dewormed several times before going home.....
*Worms give me the heevie jeevies!...yuck!*


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred has crossed 60lbs in 5 months 10 days. 

I hope with the parasites gone, he will grow faster. LOL.

He has broken conventional growth charts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is so not LOL worthy, Kaz....hope his structure will hold up as he ages.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

After being on the forum for a while I'm still confused as to why you want such a large dog. Why did you get a GSD if you want a big dog? Why didn't you go with a Great Dane that would be around 100 at 6 months of age? The smaller GSDs are so much quicker, faster, and stronger than the big ones that its lol funny when people want the big dogs.

Also trust me on this one, when he gets to be full size, and you start seeing everyone elses puppies, you're going to be so angry that you didn't cherish the time you had while your boy was cute and little. I always said, "I can't wait for him to grow up and be a big, bad, GSD," and now I see puppy pictures and want that back soooo bad.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kaz said:


> Manfred has crossed 60lbs in 5 months 10 days.
> 
> I hope with the parasites gone, he will grow faster. LOL.
> 
> He has broken conventional growth charts.


And you were the one who created a whole thread poo-poo'ing "out of standard" dogs, weren't you?? 
I'd like to see pics of your pup, from above and from the side.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> And you were the one who created a whole thread poo-poo'ing "out of standard" dogs, weren't you??
> I'd like to see pics of your pup, from above and from the side.


Exactly.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred goes to a vet once a week usually. I am paranoid about his health. There is no problem with his structure, he is just a big boy.

And he is very very gentle. Too gentle imho. Yesterday in the play ground a chihuahua joined us, Manfred chased him around at first. The little dog ran in fear with its tail between its legs and letting out high pitched yelps. But Manfred showed no aggressive tendency. When the chihuhua finally lay down on its back and got its legs up, showing its tummy, Manfred went up, sniffed, licked and then brought his tennis ball to the dog as if inviting the chihuahua to play. 


Finally the chihuahua got his courage back and they started playing and it was hilarious to see the 5lb chihuahua chase my 60lb chicken heart. 

An interesting observation: When the chihuahua came to me, Manfred was cool with it, but whenever it went to Renata, my fiancee, he would run in as well to her, as if jealous. So has Manfred officially turned in to Renata's dog?

He has absolutely no aggression, just a big soft goofball! I blame his mom! 

On an important note: After being feed the medication, Manfred went poo last night, there was one dead worm in his poo. It was again the same size, around 2 inches long. 

Today morning when he went poo, there were 3 worms in his poo, all dead.

Poor puppy was planning to start a fishing outlet store in santa monica and was growing worms, and we have squashed his business plans. LOL.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Vet said StrongId does not cover tape. 



that is correct. praziquantel is what kills tapes. the others do not including heartworm medication

nemex is an excellent wormer for pups as well


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't usually worm for tapes unless the dog has tapes. Mainly because it's a very expensive med compared to regular pyrantel.

But your vet would have had to test the stool unless you see tapes stuck to the dog's butt or see them when the dog poos. 
Fleas can transmit tapes, btw. 
When we have very scruffy dogs come in or obvious flea infestation we just deworm for tapes as a general rule even if we don't see them right at that moment. 

We deworm our dogs at least 1x a year here, and sometimes every 6mos. depending on how many rescues come in, if a rescue comes in with fleas, or if we've gotten some very neglected dogs. 

You think worms are bad...try lice! I didn't even know dogs could get lice and one of our fosters dragged it in. So gross 

Bathing them was the only solution and each bath took a minimum of 15 min. at 12+ dogs. Do the math 
OH, and then we had to repeat the baths in 10 days.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

A little FYI about those fecal tests. there is about a %20 chance of them obtaining the right fecal sample. They are looking for shed eggs. I have actually experimented and taken a dog in that I knew for a fact was wormy and the test came back negative. One of those things that makes the vet money but it fairly worthless unless they take several samples


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the one vet charges around $25, the other we had the GSD pup (with the pin in his leg) charged $5.00!! 
And he had coccidia so it was worth it, to get that dx.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> A little FYI about those fecal tests. there is about a %20 chance of them obtaining the right fecal sample. They are looking for shed eggs. I have actually experimented and taken a dog in that I knew for a fact was wormy and the test came back negative. One of those things that makes the vet money but it fairly worthless unless they take several samples


Sorry for the dumb question..

Example: My dog poops, there should be a couple of samples brought in from that? OR a sample from a morning stool & evening stool?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> And you were the one who created a whole thread poo-poo'ing "out of standard" dogs, weren't you??


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I arbitrarily worm pups every two weeks until they get their first heartworm med which takes care of all but tapes especially in my climate. We have everything here


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Yes, take different samples from different times. much better chance of getting the proper sample or you can just worm your pup every two weeks over the counter. I change up the products too in an attempt to avoid immunity by some of the worms. nasty buggers.....


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait, whats the discussion about "out of standard" dogs in the thread about worms? If you like small dogs, power to you. If you like cake you like cake, I like pie. Dont force me to like cake.

Now lets get back to worms.

Thanks Renee for your posts. You seem well informed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


>


I have no idea what this means since I have neither started a thread knocking American bred or out-of-standard bred dogs, nor have I purchased a dog whose parents weighed over 100lbs. 
In fact my dogs are all rescued so I am not sure what your post is supposed to reference.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> Yes, take different samples from different times. much better chance of getting the proper sample or you can just worm your pup every two weeks over the counter. I change up the products too in an attempt to avoid immunity by some of the worms. nasty buggers.....


Thanks for the clarification *knock on wood* I have only dealt with worms once when he was around 6 months old, they looked like little pieces of moving white rice (tapeworm, I think?). Vet gave Drontal & that was the end of it. But I'm paranoid and always inspect his poop & bring in a stool sample with any vet visit...I know overkill!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> I have no idea what this means since I have neither started a thread knocking American bred or out-of-standard bred dogs, nor have I purchased a dog whose parents weighed over 100lbs.
> In fact my dogs are all rescued so I am not sure what your post is supposed to reference.


To be clear... that wasn't about you, more of the point you were trying to make with the quote i put above it. Sorry if it seemed directed at you... definitely wasn't meant that way. :blush:



Kaz said:


> Wait, whats the discussion about "out of standard" dogs in the thread about worms?



Kaz... you tell us. You're the one who brought it up to begin with.



Kaz said:


> *Manfred has crossed 60lbs in 5 months 10 days.
> *
> I hope with the parasites gone, he will grow faster. LOL.
> 
> *He has broken conventional growth charts*.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> To be clear... that wasn't about you, more of the point you were trying to make with the quote i put above it. Sorry if it seemed directed at you... definitely wasn't meant that way. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you LD, I couldn't imagine it was, but weirder things have happened!
:extends hand to shake:

**We deworm puppies every 10 days-2 weeks, you have to do at least 3 rounds of wormer to get them all.
Kaz, perhaps you missed a deworming along the way and that's why your puppy had the worms.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

a monthly heartworm dose will knockout a lot of the worms. I rarely have to worm my adults - I guess the monthly heartwormer keeps them clean. Worming pups is an entire different story! The minimum I worm pups is every two weeks starting at week 2. In some cases worming at week 2, 3, and 4, then 6 and 8 can be applied. At 8 weeks we start heartworm pills and dose every month.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Thanks Renee for your posts. You seem well informed.


 

I am a fanatic. LOL I even have my own microscope. Just what I do


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm very interested in purchasing my own microscope for this purpose. 
It seems every dog in our area either comes down w/coccidia here, or brings it in. 
If you'd like to message me on what set up was economical yet effective, please do so.
I took biology and zoology in college and enjoyed both, smearing a slide w/fecal material would not gross me out


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

When my cousin's son had worms (at a young age), they gave him a medicine, worms went away. He did not need medicines... ever. He is 17 now. 

I know.... Bad example for comparing with a dog, but sorry, i don't have any other point of reference.

So is it that, I have to keep checking for worms for Manfred? 

Or keep the dog consistently on de-worming medication? If so, then what kinds?

What I have learnt : tape worms need different medicines than most other worms. StrongId works for round worms. What about heart worms?

Is there a universal medicine? How often does the dog need it? Any vaccines?

What about fleas and ticks? Should I keep Manfred on frontline plus all the time?

Stick to topic. My dog's size is my business.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does your Vet recommend???



Kaz said:


> When my cousin's son had worms (at a young age), they gave him a medicine, worms went away. He did not need medicines... ever. He is 17 now.
> 
> I know.... Bad example for comparing with a dog, but sorry, i don't have any other point of reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaz said:


> And to the trolls: I am not discussing dog size here. Yes I made a comment about dog size and parasites, because there is a connection. Numerous posts have been made how pups started growing faster after they were de-wormed.
> 
> Stick to topic. My dog's size is my business.


Have you read the book "How to win friends and influence people"?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think he needs to read "When Trolls Know So Much More
About Dogs" by T. Rolls.



Kaz said:


> to the trolls: I am not discussing dog size here. Yes I made a comment about dog size and parasites, because there is a connection. Numerous posts have been made how pups started growing faster after they were de-wormed.
> 
> Stick to topic. My dog's size is my business.





Jax08 said:


> Have you read the book "How to win friends and influence people"?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Kaz said:


> When my cousin's son had worms (at a young age), they gave him a medicine, worms went away. He did not need medicines... ever. He is 17 now.
> 
> I know.... Bad example for comparing with a dog, but sorry, i don't have any other point of reference.
> 
> ...



Just for the record the dogs that start growing faster are the malnourished heavily invested dogs that the worms are taking all nutrients... not the case with your boy who is already growing like a weed. 

Doggiedad that was hilarious and Jax I get your point


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys make me laugh. 

But after reading this, I'm concerned about my pup and worms, too. He does eat a bit of raccoon or coyote or bobcat scat when we're out on the trail.... Grrr. 

So should I be deworming him on a regular basis? Is it safe? There's been so many types of dewormers mentioned in here I don't know where to start! I'd rather not take a sample to the vet constantly if it isn't going to show signs. I mean, I knew this already, but I just keep an eye on his poop, for signs. Is that enough?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Aimee have you been giving him heartworm each month? If so he should actually be pretty ok. Not 100% but your odds are pretty good if you are.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

No, we don't have them in this area. Never have, most people here don't, unless they travel a lot with their dogs. We're lucky that way. We just have mountain lions, LOL


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow lucky you.. I'm constantly paranoid over heartworm because it just takes one stupid mosquito bite to contract it and mosquitoes are everywhere! (at least everywhere I've ever lived lol even Korea but there west nile was the big thing to be worried about) I would either periodically worm him or just start adding DE to his diet so it's constant maintenance and wont harm him but will help make sure he doesn't get an infestation.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Man... do i hate trolls!! Doggiedad.. I need to get that book. Do you have a copy that I can borrow? T. Rolls is one of my favorite authors.



RocketDog said:


> You guys make me laugh.
> 
> But after reading this, I'm concerned about my pup and worms, too. He does eat a bit of raccoon or coyote or bobcat scat when we're out on the trail.... Grrr.
> 
> So should I be deworming him on a regular basis? Is it safe? There's been so many types of dewormers mentioned in here I don't know where to start! I'd rather not take a sample to the vet constantly if it isn't going to show signs. I mean, I knew this already, but I just keep an eye on his poop, for signs. Is that enough?


Have you been to the vet yet and had check ups? If you have, I'm sure they have done heartworm tests and taken stool samples, correct?

I give intercepter monthly, but since you're not doing that, you might want to get these tests done at least years, maybe more often. 

You shouldn't have to deworm unless worms are present.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, my vets are the ones who have advised me about the heart worm. Did you mean once a year?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... yeah, I meant to say to get it done yearly, but maybe even more often since you're not giving heartworm pills. I could see how that was confusing.

I do yearly tests and I'm giving monthly interceptor.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Lucy Dog you're so not witty. you're sophomoric approach
to condesension is so plastic. use the aforemention as your
lure.



Lucy Dog said:


> Man... do i hate trolls!! Doggiedad.. I need to get that book. Do you have a copy that I can borrow? T. Rolls is one of my favorite authors.


----------

